# New install hangs at boot time

## SolarBear

Having proudly installed the latest 2005.0, I boot my machine and get

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Internet 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16(level,low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hud 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1

and then... nothing else. It just hangs there joyfully until I hit the reset button.

I've tried emerging cold- and hotplug and adding them with rc-update in case this was the problem, but it didn't change a thing. So what went wrong here ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SolarBear,

Is there any hints in the logs in /var/log ?

----------

## SolarBear

There's not much in /var/log... There's emerge.log, lastlog (empty), scrollkeeper.log, wtmp plus directories for gdm, cups, mysql and news. Nothing about startup, it seems.

----------

## MickKi

Make sure that you haven't compiled in your kernel USB drivers that you don't need/have in your hardware.

Check your lspci -v and lshw to find out what is your USB controller and USB hardware and then revisit your kernel.  Only compile in USB driver(s) that are explicitly mentioned in your lspci/lshw - look in the help page of each relevant kernel item.  That includes USB drivers for peripherals like printers, etc.

That's how I would start troubleshooting it - unless you can access dmesg and it reveals something else falling over?

----------

## SolarBear

 *MickKi wrote:*   

> Make sure that you haven't compiled in your kernel USB drivers that you don't need/have in your hardware.
> 
> Check your lspci -v and lshw to find out what is your USB controller and USB hardware and then revisit your kernel.  Only compile in USB driver(s) that are explicitly mentioned in your lspci/lshw - look in the help page of each relevant kernel item.  That includes USB drivers for peripherals like printers, etc.
> 
> That's how I would start troubleshooting it - unless you can access dmesg and it reveals something else falling over?

 

Thanks for the heads up.

I tried removing unnecessary options in my kernel, especially those concerning USB drivers, and recompiled. No success here.

However, lspci -v gave me this interesting line : 

pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices

and then proceeds to list my hardware correctly. Could the problem be there ? I'll make a search on this forum for it in a moment; I'm just reporting it.

As for dmesg, it's not of much use : it's the log of the LiveCD booting.

----------

## SolarBear

Here's the output of lspci -v, just in case it helps.

lspci -v

pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

	Capabilities: [e4] #09 [2106]

	Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 3.0

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, fast devsel, latency 64

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

	Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f5ffffff

	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: e8000000-efffffff

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at ac00 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

	I/O ports at a000 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

	I/O ports at a400 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at a800 [size=32]

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

	Memory at f8000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [58] #0a [20a0]

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

	Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=32

	I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

	Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f7ffffff

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

	I/O ports at <unassigned>

	I/O ports at <unassigned>

	I/O ports at <unassigned>

	I/O ports at <unassigned>

	I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

	Memory at 20000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 3

	I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 100a

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

	I/O ports at b400 [size=256]

	I/O ports at b800 [size=64]

	Memory at f8001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

	Memory at f8002000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36 [GeForce FX 5700LE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

	Subsystem: CardExpert Technology: Unknown device 0402

	Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

	Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

	Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

	Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

	Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

	Subsystem: ABIT Computer Corp.: Unknown device 1016

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

	I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

	Memory at f7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

	Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

0000:02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

	Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0312 Audigy LS

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

	I/O ports at 9400 [size=32]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:02:04.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS MIDI/Game port

	Subsystem: Creative Labs SB0312 Audigy LS MIDI/Game port

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

	I/O ports at 9800 [size=8]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

0000:02:09.0 Serial controller: 3Com Corp, Modem Division (formerly US Robotics) 56K FaxModem Model 5610 (rev 01) (prog-if 02 [16550])

	Subsystem: U.S. Robotics: Unknown device 0110

	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 17

	I/O ports at 9c00 [size=8]

	Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

----------

## SolarBear

Update now !

The system's working, but with a twist : if I unplug every USB device on my PC, Gentoo will boot. Then, when gdm greets me, I just plug back my USB mouse and keyboard and it works perfectly.

I also took a look at my kernel's .config : EHCI, UHCI and OHCI are all enabled. Any idea ?

----------

## flipnode

Okay, did you make any changes in your Kernel configuration? Normally, most usb devices work out of the box. 

If I was having this problem, I would just delete the kernel and emerge a new one, then re-configure it. If you are new to configuring the gentoo kernel, I would suggest very small changes to the kernel at one time.

----------

## MickKi

 *SolarBear wrote:*   

> I also took a look at my kernel's .config : EHCI, UHCI and OHCI are all enabled. Any idea ?

 OK, first things first.  Something is borked in your system because it should not come up with the "pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices" error.  Can you list its contents?  (it should be full of sym links from your devices).

The above might be caused by a problem with the USB drivers.  Talking about USB drivers, where in your lspci output can you see a USB controller asking for an OHCI type of driver?  :Razz: 

Sort that out in your kernel and reboot!

BTW, when you are uncertain about kernel drivers it is better to build them as modules and include them or comment them out one at a time in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 , rather than emerge them all in the kernel and then run into trouble booting.  Keeping notes should help you next time you come to compile another kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SolarBear,

You must noy have both UHCI and OHCI built in unless you really need both.

With an Intel USB chip set, you need UHCI. Its OK to have them both made as modules as long as you only load the right one

----------

## SolarBear

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> SolarBear,
> 
> You must noy have both UHCI and OHCI built in unless you really need both.
> 
> With an Intel USB chip set, you need UHCI. Its OK to have them both made as modules as long as you only load the right one

 

First of all, thank you for your answers. Now that I have a working system (even though I still have this problem), it'll be easier to solve. Booting from the LiveCD, chrooting and such was kind of annoying.

I've recompiled my kernel by removing UHCI support. The system boots fine, but no USB device will word. Guess you were right  :Very Happy: 

I then recompiled removing OHCI and adding UHCI, and the problem is still here. Would building it as a module solve anything ?

 *Quote:*   

> BTW, when you are uncertain about kernel drivers it is better to build them as modules and include them or comment them out one at a time in your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 , rather than emerge them all in the kernel and then run into trouble booting.  Keeping notes should help you next time you come to compile another kernel.

 

Good advice, I'll keep that in mind next time  :Smile: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

SolarBear,

Your USB Is 

```
0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller
```

so you want the UHCI_HCD not OHCI-HCD driver for USB 1.1. If you have any USB 2.0 devices, you also need EHCI-HCD.

Do you have  a [code/sys/bus/pci/devices [/code] file?

If not, where does it break, e.g. do you have a /sys  ?

----------

## SolarBear

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> SolarBear,
> 
> Your USB Is 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, I realized that, and removed OHCI support. As for the path,

```
ls /sys/bus/pci/devices

0000:00:00.0

0000:00:01.0

0000:00:1d.0

0000:00:1d.1

0000:00:1d.2

0000:00:1d.3

0000:00:1d.7

0000:00:1e.0

0000:00:1f.0

0000:00:1f.1

0000:00:1f.3

0000:00:1f.5

0000:01:00.0

0000:02:02.0
```

Seems it's existing...

----------

## SolarBear

Sorry to bump, but I've been busy with that strange thing called "real life" and hadn't much time to care for that. And, of course, I still have that problem.

Any help ? I updated to the latest gentoo-sources but still no luck.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

